# Drift boat building pics



## wcoutfitters

A friend of mine and I are building a drift boat. He has built 2 wooden sail boats, 2 dorys, 2 kayaks and so we decided to change things up and build the much wanted driftboat. Hoping to be completely finished by Mid February.

Paul


----------



## raisinrat

Very nice looking boat. 

Did you guys use stitch and glue building?


----------



## abstract_72

Nice looking work. I completed my wood drifter 2 seasons ago. My first boat and it is a dream to row, I am sure you will really enjoy using yours!


----------



## wcoutfitters

hard chine and framing. It is looking good and we are ready to epoxy the bottom soon.


----------



## mcfish

Wow, that is a beautiful boat.


----------



## abstract_72

Are you planning on adding an outer "chine batten"? as extra protection for your inner chine log? We did 20oz glass and several coats of epoxy with some graphite powder mixed in to tint the base coat black, after the outer chine battens were applied.

I wondered what plans you are building from, or are these all your own lines? Looks great so far!

jason


----------



## Steve

Looks to be coming along nicely. When's the maiden voyage?

OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors


----------



## wcoutfitters

Spira plans were bought, but we immediately started to modify them. 



> Are you planning on adding an outer "chine batten"? as extra protection for your inner chine log? We did 20oz glass and several coats of epoxy with some graphite powder mixed in to tint the base coat black, after the outer chine battens were applied.
> 
> 
> Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: Drift boat building pics - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=361224#ixzz19KRkDYuV


Yes, we do plan on adding the chine batten and actually 20 oz glass and graphite are in order. How do you like your graphite bottom?

Maiden voyage is March for some PM steelies. 

Paul


----------



## abstract_72

The graphite bottom has been pretty tough so far. I have banged it hard on a couple rocks and dragged it across quite a bit of gravel. Still holding up pretty well. The nice thing is it is easy to fix if you gouge it.


----------



## ricochet

Nice boat , how much money are you going to have into it by the time it is finished


----------



## wcoutfitters

We figure we will have about $900-$1100 into the boat when finished. $150 of that will be anchor system. Probably purchase system from Hyde. We have wanted our own drift boat for a while so we decided that we would put in together and build our own exactly the way we want it. By the time we have a trailor set up and boat finished we will each have about $800 into the rig. Not bad for a drift boat ready to go. Since we both fish the same waters and I live 1/2 mile from the PM this should do the trick.

Paul


----------



## gunrod

That's awesome. Please keep use updated on the progress. This is something I'd love to try some day.


----------



## Wellston

Great job! I'm jealous of people with your skill!!! :lol:
Jim


----------



## steelslam

great looking drifter your doin there. i fish the manistee river a lot an would like to have a drift boat at times for plugging steelies.......i'll put my order in for one.


----------



## OldRugger7

Thanks for posting your build. It is a web search for Spira that landed me on this discussion and prompted me to join the group. 
I am seriously considering a Spira 16' Yukon build myself. I may settle for a 14' Canadian though. I believe a simple plywood build is a good way for me to introduce myself to drift boat construction. My wife and I are Michigan transplants, now living in Central Ohio (yes, that city). Our rivers are shallow and fairly straight with mostly slate and gravel bottoms, so I think I have landed on the right style of river boat for fly fishing Ohio. The main reason I want the drift boat, however, is for my annual pilgramage to Wellston for a week on the Big chasing Spring chrome. I trust Spira's design will suit me well in Michigan also. 
I am eager to see more photos of your build. Any tips would also be appreciated. 
Best of luck with the completion of your project.

Harv


----------



## pikestalker

Really Really nice! You guys rock! I wish I had the time and the determination to do something like this. 

Tom


----------



## wcoutfitters

It's coming along nicely, we slowed down a little lately for some cross country skiing adventures, but will resume again probably this weekend.

Down to epoxy/graphite coat on the bottom and 2 more varnish coats on the inside. Build the oars, install anchor system and build the floor. Not long now and it will be finished.

I will attach some new pics soon.

Paul


----------



## OldRugger7

It's great to hear your project is nearing completion. Thanks for keeping us updated. I'm looking forward to your new photos. What is your opinion of the Spira plan and design?


----------



## brushbuster

Did Spira just give you building specs and offsets or did they download a complete set of plans? Did you guys have to loft your own set from the offsets? Did your buddy have a scarfing jig or did you guys do all your scarfing by hand?


----------



## wcoutfitters

posted a new update.

Spira plans? They are a good general plan that is lofted already. However, we found mistakes right away and had to adjust. Not bad for a start if you know how to make the adjustments.

scarf by hand on this one. It turned out good. 

Spira sells alot of plans, No interior dimenisons or plans came with the plans and we never were able to get a reply from our questions that we asked both by email or phone. I believe the concept is sell the plans and the builder make all decisions and adjustments from there. I would buy again from him, but now I know what you get and don't get with the plans.

Anyway, we are getting ready for a show on Feb 19th in Custer at the MCE Outdoor show which we will have it on display. If you are in the area come visity the show 35+ vendors/exhibitors will be on hand and a great fundraiser for the school.


----------

